# 1DX Replacement



## dolina (Mar 23, 2013)

To give you a brief background on my self-generated speculation the 1DX was announced on October 18, 2011, the 1D4 on October 20 2009 and the 1D3 on February 21, 2007.

This represents 24 months between the 1DX & 1D4 and 32 months between 1D4 and 1D3.

Given the data above one can reasonably expect a 1DX replacement to be announced by late October 2013 or late June 2014.

For those who may not know pro bodies and pro lenses are often announced months before a major sporting event like say FIFA World Cup that is happening next year in Brazil on Thursday, June 12 or the XXII Olympic Winter Games that is happening next year in Russia on Friday, February 7.

If the 1DX replacement is announced by late October 2013 I expect stocks to trickle in after Christmas 2013. I was able to get one of the first 1D4 bodies in late January 2010. I expect something similar this time around.

So if you have a 1D4, 5D2 and a few 7D bodies is it time to upgrade or would you just wait 9 more months?


----------



## RS2021 (Mar 23, 2013)

If I were to speculate, the next 1 series body will be the _high _ megapixel 1DsX (or whatever you wanna call it), it will _not_ be a sports or high-speed camera.

While it may have a decent fps, clearly it will not match the fast guns on both the canon and nikon camps.

The camera you are talking about already happened, and it was the 1DX. It was released just last year and saw some use in the London Olympics with prototypes circulating earlier...it has also garnered very good reviews and customer satisfaction, so Canon will be in no hurry to replace it that quickly.

So the upcoming body from Canon will be the answer to Nikon's D800...a high MP 1 series....we will tentatively call it 1DsX


----------



## bdunbar79 (Mar 23, 2013)

Interesting read on it. I wouldn't expect a replacement that soon in this case however. Remember, the 1D4 directly replaced the 1D3. That was not the case this time. In Canon's own words, this was to also replace the 1Ds3, although we know it did not really do that. I would expect at least 32 months again, if not more.


----------



## charlesa (Mar 23, 2013)

No way the 1DX will be replaced that soon. Canon have to admit it is not a replacement for studio and landscape photographers, but really aimed at high speed action. Next high end body would probably be a high resolution sensor, although it does not make sense either, since the near medium format Nikon D800E is priced way less than what Canon would charge for a 1D body on release....


----------



## RS2021 (Mar 23, 2013)

bdunbar79 said:


> I would expect at least 32 months again, if not more.



I will go with more than 32 months. What 1DX actually replaced "functionally" was the the APS-H 1D4...Canon effectively eliminated the crop sensor from their one series line in doing so, but was able to keep the high-speed and other highend functions by going with lower MP in a full frame. 

I suspect they still plan to have two 1 series bodies, one that is fast, lower MP, "1D4-like" (which is the 1DX) and one that is higher MP studio- and landscape oriented, i.e, "1DsIII-like" (the yet to arrive 1DsX).

Instead of stratifying by sensor size, as they did with 1D4 and 1DsIII, they will now use speed/megapixels inversely to stratify their two high end 1 series bodies...but both will be full frame.


----------



## dolina (Mar 23, 2013)

Product announcements

1DX on October 18, 2011 (24 months)
1D4 on October 20, 2009 (32 months)
1D3 on February 21, 2007 (18 months)
1D2n on August 22, 2005 (17 months)
1D2 on January 29, 2004


----------



## RS2021 (Mar 23, 2013)

dolina said:


> Product announcements
> 
> 1DX on October 18, 2011 (24 months)
> 1D4 on October 20, 2009 (32 months)
> ...



Only complication could be, you are using the defunct crop sensor upgrade time line... I would, from 1DX forward, switch to the 1Ds-like upgrade-timeline, which got progressively longer, being a full frame one supposes. So, I think your time-frame may now apply to 1DX.


----------



## dolina (Mar 23, 2013)

Product announcements

1Ds Mark III - Aug 20, 2007 (35 months) 
1Ds Mark II - Sep 23, 2004 (24 months)
1Ds - Sep 23, 2002

So... what now?  Anyway not telling anyone not to stop buying. Just saying be aware.


----------



## RS2021 (Mar 23, 2013)

dolina said:


> Product announcements
> 
> 1Ds Mark III - Aug 20, 2007 (35 months)
> 1Ds Mark II - Sep 23, 2004 (24 months)
> ...



You conveniently leave out the data point that there is NO true update yet for 1DsMarkIII ...or if one is lax, you should at least co-opt 1Dx as an update (which Canon said it was)...which was October 2011!!! _50 Months  _ from the 1DsIII.

Selective listing of data to argue your point doesn't always help convince anyone.

Lets take the best and worst case scenario to support your rather flimsy thesis...

Even if one assumes that 1DX is "partially" a replacement for 1DsIII, that is _50 Months _ from 1DsMarkIII announcement to 1DX announcement in October 2011. Which you fail to list.

Much worse, if one assumes that 1DX is _not_ the 1DsIII update, and this true high-MP update is yet to be announced, then it is _67months_ and counting as of now...

Either way, you leave out a key data point.

Any further contortion of the timeline is just plain silly and can only serve you to hold on to your rather weak prediction. 

No one in their right mind is expecting a replacement for 1DX anytime soon


----------



## brett b (Mar 23, 2013)

bdunbar79 said:


> Interesting read on it. I wouldn't expect a replacement that soon in this case however. Remember, the 1D4 directly replaced the 1D3. That was not the case this time. In Canon's own words, this was to also replace the 1Ds3, although we know it did not really do that. I would expect at least 32 months again, if not more.



Exactly. Canon billed the 1DX as the merging of the 1D &1Ds series bodies into one...indicating that there would now be only one 1 series body. 
As bdunbar indicates, this really isn't the case. They are working on a high megapixal body. And I agree with RS2021 that they will have two pro bodies...one high speed and one high MP...this might as well be called a 1DXs. But I don't think they will be able to call it a 1 series body since it would be contradicting their marketing of the 1DX. 
I'm not one to complain about the price of Canon bodies. I bought the 1DsII, 1DsIII, 1DIV & 1DX at full price when they were new. However, what irks me is that they launched the 1DX as the consolidation of the 1 series giving them the ability to price it between the 1D & 1Ds pricing, knowing all along that they were working on a high MP body that will be the true replacement to the 1DsIII. Therefore, the 1DX is the next gen 1D body w a full frame sensor costing $1800 more than the 1DIV.
All that said...I love the 1DX and don't have any regrets buying it. My eye doesn't see a drop off in IQ from the 1DsIII but with the drop in MP, it's not exactly a replacement.
So, I don't think they 1DX will be replaced within the usual time frame. I think we'll see the high MP body first.


----------



## ishdakuteb (Mar 23, 2013)

dolina said:


> Product announcements
> 
> 1DX on October 18, 2011 (24 months)
> 1D4 on October 20, 2009 (32 months)
> ...



i agree with charlesa who said, "No way the 1DX will be replaced that soon". and keep in mind that 1dx is actually a direct replacement of 1ds mark iii, which was announced in 2007, instead of 1d 4. so think about it... unless canon come up with a 1d series body with a different usage such as either aps-h or high m-pixel camera. i do not see that 1dx replacement coming out pretty soon, say within about another 3 or 4 years...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 23, 2013)

The main issue for updates is the cost of a new model. By that, I mean the cost for Canon to release a new 1 series model.
Canon does a extreme amount of testing for potential new 1 series models, and the cost is very high. They are always testing new technology, but the cost to actually tool and produce one is high.

This means that they will wait as long as possible to release something new. That will depend on multiple things.
1. Sales and profit. 

2. What does the competition have.

3. What new technology exists that will attract buyers, and what will the cost be to produce it. A selling price is set first, and then designers have to compromise until they can meet it. It may very well be possible to do more with a $10K selling price, but if that's not the target, it doesn't matter.

So, we may well see another 1 Series camera this year or next, but it might not be a replacement. A 50mp body, for example, is not going to do as many frames per second, but maybe the rumored Digic 6 will change that.

The rumored 7D MK II mini 1 series might be the next high end model at a lower price than the 1D X. Its probably not a good time to produce a $10K body.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Mar 23, 2013)

dolina said:


> Product announcements
> 
> 1Ds Mark III - Aug 20, 2007 (35 months)
> 1Ds Mark II - Sep 23, 2004 (24 months)
> ...



Except it makes absolutely no sense to replace a revolutionary camera in 2 years, or even 3, or probably even 4. You can't just look at arbitrary dates, you have to employ the art of thinking too.


----------



## sanj (Mar 23, 2013)

Premature.


----------



## Harv (Mar 23, 2013)

Why are we all assuming that a new high MP body will be a 1-Series. Could it not be a 5-Series? 5Dx perhaps?


----------



## bdunbar79 (Mar 23, 2013)

Harv said:


> Why are we all assuming that a new high MP body will be a 1-Series. Could it not be a 5-Series? 5Dx perhaps?



I'm going 3-series. Ok ok ok ok ok, I admit. I'm still an EOS-3 junkie .


----------



## RS2021 (Mar 23, 2013)

bdunbar79 said:


> Harv said:
> 
> 
> > Why are we all assuming that a new high MP body will be a 1-Series. Could it not be a 5-Series? 5Dx perhaps?
> ...



I have no objection to that... Canon can cripple it significantly and bring the price down to $4000 or so...3D or 4D. 

However, I vaguely remember their product line "pyramid" photo that was circulating a while ago where, if I remember well, they depicted _two _ top tier cameras ...one slot persumably was taken up by 1DX and the other was left empty with an arrow pointing toward it from the bottom of the pyramid...

So that made me lean toward the 1DsX...but I suppose a high MP could be slotted in between 1DX and 5D3 as well....will keep the price down and Canon can make it primarily a high MP body without all the bells and whistles.


----------



## RS2021 (Mar 23, 2013)

Whatever the high MP body is eventually called, I know there is an expectant fan base for it in the rumor sites and the landscape crowd...but as making money in landscape with 35mm format is one of the hardest venues in paid photography, most pros may not be clamoring for it... fanboys will...and I don't begrudge them. It is not my thing, but hey, If you are a hobbyist, and seeing that pebble in the mountain side at 3 miles titillates you... go for it! 

So eventually Canon may tip a nod to the fanboys and deliver a high MP body with low fps as a response to D800... with lower end or middle of the road features thus reducing the price and selling more units.

But somehow I doubt many pro's are waiting breathlessly till this high MP body is released...they would much rather have the pro-friendly features the 1Dx already offers.


----------



## dolina (Mar 24, 2013)

You guys are running under the assumption that CR's rumors are 100% accurate. ;D

Whether it be the 1Ds X or 1DX Mark 2 it doesn't matter. There will be a new double gripped body for the Winter Games and World Cup of 2014 per product cylce. ;D


It is like that CR2 rumor on the replacement of the 200/2 and 800/5.6.

These two lenses were announced in mid-2007 and shipped mid-2008. That is 6 years ago! I agree these will be replaced eventually but not within the next 36 months. 

CR points to Nikon offering a 200/2 VR2 and the yet to be shipped 800/5.6 VR but both these lenses are not lighter or offer better USM or IS than Canon. In fact the Nikon equivalents are still heavier even if they are newer. They MAY offer better optical performance but who will buy the 800/5.6 IS II exceeding the price of the 800/5.6 VR? I could imagine a $20,000 asking price if this were to happen.

Sure they do not have the optical coating but there is no urgent need to update either lenses as these are slow slow sellers.

I can even point to a litany of other L and non-L EF lenses that badly need an update. Canon's time is better spent updating mainstream lenses and not gear that requires a princely sum.

I am also confident that a 7D replacement will be happening this year.


----------



## distant.star (Mar 24, 2013)

.
I think you're living in a fantasy land if you think there will be a 1DX replacement anytime in the next three years, if ever. I'm on record that it's the last top end, professional, conventional DSLR Canon will ever produce. To the extent it is upgraded, that will happen through code -- firmware. 

The 1DX is so advanced at this point there is little they could realistically improve upon. What can they possibly offer that will induce high-end stills shooters to dump their $7K camera for a new $9K camera? Combine that with quickly changing technologies, and the industry is simply going in another direction altogether. Five years from now the 1DX will still be the top still camera with video capability.

The future will be video cameras with stills capability. A whole different world is emerging.


----------



## dolina (Mar 24, 2013)

According to the press release from Canon USA and Canon UK the 1DX replaces both the 1D4 and 1Ds3.

The 1-Series primary market is the photo news agencies like AP, Reuters, EPA, SI and other related outfits. Everyone else is essentially secondary.

Because of the hypercompetitive nature of the news business upgrades are done often.

Businesses who find the 1-Series beyond their budget have the option of the 5 or 7 Series bodies.

The upgrade cycles I have mentioned earlier are verifiable and factual. All counterpoints I have read so far are solely based on rumors published on CR.  Yes, CR's posts are somewhat accurate but only for those products & services that were released within 24-48 hours after the rumor has been published. Once that lapses the rumor is just talk for gearheads to ramble about.

It is easy to be put on record when using a handle or pseudonym. 

In terms of sales volume the 1-Series represents 1% of all EOS bodies made. So the pricing and features are for the 1%.

Anyhow, I am just rumormongering on inanimate objects. Those who are looking to upgrade like myself should take my posts into consideration if they want the latest and greatest.

What I hate most is buying really expensive gear then in less than 6 months a replacement will be announced to be shipped to your door step 3 months later.

Below are the product announcement pages from DPReview of all the 1D body generations.

EOS-1D X http://www.dpreview.com/news/2011/10/18/canoneos1dx
17 months as of today
EOS-1D Mark IV http://www.dpreview.com/news/2009/10/20/canon1d4
24 months before replacement
EOS-1D Mark III http://www.dpreview.com/news/2007/2/22/canoneos1dmarkiii
32 months before replacement
EOS-1D Mark II N http://www.dpreview.com/news/2005/8/22/canoneos1dmkiin
16 months before replacement
EOS-1D Mark II http://www.dpreview.com/news/2004/1/29/canoneos1dmkii
28 months before replacement
EOS-1D http://www.dpreview.com/news/2001/9/26/canoneos1d

Below are the product announcement pages from DPReview of all the 1Ds body generations. As earlier mentioned the 1D X is the successor of the 1Ds Mark III per Canon USA and UK press release.

EOS-1D X http://www.dpreview.com/news/2011/10/18/canoneos1dx
50 months before replacement
EOS-1Ds Mark III http://www.dpreview.com/news/2007/8/20/canoneos1dsmarkiii
35 months before replacement
EOS-1Ds Mark II http://www.dpreview.com/news/2004/9/21/canoneos1dsmkii
24 months before replacement
EOS-1Ds http://www.dpreview.com/news/2002/9/23/canoneos1ds

Based on the above product cycle duration here are the possible product announce dates if we were to start from October 2011.

16 months - February 2013
24 months - October 2013
28 months - February 2014
32 months - June 2014
35 months - September 2014
50 months - December 2015

And to repeat pro bodies and pro lenses are often announced before major sporting events. There are two scheduled namely Winter Games on February 2014 and World Cup on June 2014.

Based on the data provided I expect at least one pro body to be announced as late as October 2013.

I further speculate that at least a total of 5 lenses will be announced/shipped this year. 3 non-L EF lens and 2 L lenses. No data on EFS or EFM lenses.

Possible candidates for upgrades are below.

1991 - TS-E45mm f/2.8
1991 - TS-E90mm f/2.8
1998 - EF 35mm f/1.4L USM
2003 - EF17-40mm f/4L USM
2004 - EF28-300mm f/3.5-5.6L IS USM
1996 - EF 135mm f/2L USM
1998 - EF100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS USM
1993 - EF 400mm f/5.6L USM

A EF 14-24mm f/2.8L USM is possible based on patent filings and Nikon having an equivalent that is selling well.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Mar 24, 2013)

dolina said:


> According to the press release from Canon USA and Canon UK the 1DX replaces both the 1D4 and 1Ds3.
> 
> The 1-Series primary market is the photo news agencies like AP, Reuters, EPA, SI and other related outfits. Everyone else is essentially secondary.
> 
> ...



Just FYI, there are winter games scheduled EVERY 4 years and a World CUP EVERY year.


----------



## dolina (Mar 24, 2013)

bdunbar79 said:


> Just FYI, there are winter games scheduled EVERY 4 years and a World CUP EVERY year.


Notice how the bodies & lenses are released months before the Summer & Winter games? And the World Cup I am referring to is the FIFA World Cup Championship that happens every four years.

The Olympics and World Cup are the most important and most important sporting events in the world. Nevermind Formula 1, nevermind NBA or even rugby world cup, cricket world cup. These are the events that requires the highest end camera and lens.

FIFA World Cup Championships
June 2010
June 2006
May 2002

Summer Olympics
September 2000
August 2004
August 2008
July 2012

Winter Olympics
February 2014
February 2010
February 2006
February 2002

Anyone else want to discredit me? ;D


----------



## bdunbar79 (Mar 24, 2013)

dolina said:


> bdunbar79 said:
> 
> 
> > Just FYI, there are winter games scheduled EVERY 4 years and a World CUP EVERY year.
> ...



Oh come on, just having a little fun . No one is discrediting you. You could very well be correct. Or, the industry is going a completely different direction and we don't know what is going to happen or be developed. I'm not sure why major sporting events would warrant a MP monster, and I'm also not sure how the 1DX can be improved or why it needs improved, but who knows.


----------



## dolina (Mar 24, 2013)

Boring Sunday afternoon. I am waiting for the polo match to start in 2 hours so I can shoot some sport shots. 

I was making moves towards getting a 1DX but seeming the data points to an October announcement I am disinclined to push through with it anymore.

So my alternative now is the 5D3 which is lighter, cheaper and has more MP than the 1DX. Sure it isnt a double grip, lacks dual CF card slots and the battery life is shorter but at least the product life is expected to be good for another 2-3 years.

Sadly I have to have my 800mm serviced for it to work with the 5D3. 



bdunbar79 said:


> dolina said:
> 
> 
> > bdunbar79 said:
> ...


----------



## bdunbar79 (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm the same way. I complained and complained about winter sports never ending and never ending, and now that it has ended, I miss doing it, lol .


----------



## Bombsight (Mar 24, 2013)

This thread is a lot like two roaches meeting in the middle of the night, rubbing antlers in a corner, only to move along afterwards.


----------



## Atinas (Jan 21, 2014)

RS2021 said:


> dolina said:
> 
> 
> > Product announcements
> ...



But wait: doesn't that big a period between releases, be it 50 or 67 months, mean an update is to be announced soon?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 21, 2014)

Atinas said:


> But wait: doesn't that big a period between releases, be it 50 or 67 months, mean an update is to be announced soon?



Not necessarily. dSLRs seem to be getting toward diminishing marginal returns in terms of upgrades. There's still product differentiation, so you can upgrade if you move up the line. There's also still a consumer base that wants 'this year's' product not 'last year's', even if the only thing that's changed is one or two minor features (like the new car market, real redesigns happen much less frequently than the annual new models). But once you've moved up the line to a 1D X, there's not much room for marginal improvements, and big ones that depend on new technology can take a while to implement.

All of which probably means a new 1-series body will be announced tomorrow, to spite me.


----------



## Maui5150 (Jan 21, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> All of which probably means a new 1-series body will be announced tomorrow, to spite me.



It was announced yesterday... Guess you missed it


----------



## dude (Jan 24, 2014)

My 1DX will arrive tomorrow. I can't wait 12 months to hope to get a camera that I need now. I am stoked!


----------



## BL (Jan 24, 2014)

distant.star said:


> .
> I think you're living in a fantasy land if you think there will be a 1DX replacement anytime in the next three years, if ever. I'm on record that it's the last top end, professional, conventional DSLR Canon will ever produce. To the extent it is upgraded, that will happen through code -- firmware.
> 
> The 1DX is so advanced at this point there is little they could realistically improve upon. What can they possibly offer that will induce high-end stills shooters to dump their $7K camera for a new $9K camera? Combine that with quickly changing technologies, and the industry is simply going in another direction altogether. Five years from now the 1DX will still be the top still camera with video capability.
> ...



Speaking strictly as an enthusiast who does not earn a dime from my camera, the 1Dx will be the last FF camera I purchase (barring theft or some other catastrophic loss). 

For stills (subjects in motion, landscape, low light), I am so pleased with the range of pictures I can take. I can't see myself ever needing a reason to upgrade to another DSLR, even if said camera is a mkII!

Bravo Canon!


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 24, 2014)

distant.star said:


> .
> I think you're living in a fantasy land if you think there will be a 1DX replacement anytime in the next three years, if ever. I'm on record that it's the last top end, professional, conventional DSLR Canon will ever produce. To the extent it is upgraded, that will happen through code -- firmware.
> 
> The 1DX is so advanced at this point there is little they could realistically improve upon. What can they possibly offer that will induce high-end stills shooters to dump their $7K camera for a new $9K camera? Combine that with quickly changing technologies, and the industry is simply going in another direction altogether. Five years from now the 1DX will still be the top still camera with video capability.
> ...



Well they could start by giving it the MP of one of the cameras it is supposed to have replaced, or even, as has always been the case previously, give it a slight bump, 26mp sounds sweet to me. Then:-
[list type=decimal]
[*]Improve DR
[*]Improve low iso performance
[*]Add ever more to high iso performance, some will never have enough
[*]Use dual pixel technology
[*]Build in WiFi, who doesnt use it now in a pro environment?
[*]Build in GPS, it is a $2 chip not a $400 addon
[*]Build in RT Speedlite transmitter, it won't happen but boy it would be nice to shoot with a "clean" camera every now and again
[*]The transmisive focus screen could give a lot more info
[*]Make it lighter
[/list]

To name just my most important top few.

You can go on record all you like, play King Kanute, the next 1D is comming and it is due to announce this year, the market that buys these cameras in bulk needs to buy new cameras, it is just a product cycle, they will be using them at the Olympics and World Cup, just like they always do. We will start to see blurred pictures of mystery bodies, I'd be taking pictures of the remote controlled cameras at the major venues to see what is comming later this year or at the latest early next year.


----------



## CarlTN (Jan 24, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> distant.star said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...



+1 !! I'll go on record right now and say that I plan to buy the replacement to the 1DX, even if it doesn't come out until white dwarf stars become black dwarf stars...quintillions of years from now!! Things will be darker then, so the improved low light ability will be appreciated!


----------



## ewg963 (Jan 30, 2014)

These are exciting times for photography. I think we'll see a new 1D body in the very near future but for right now I just weeks from getting that 1DX. Does anyone have the link to the mysterious taped up Canon body attached to a 400 2.8 glass in the winter games? I'd love to see it... just curious.   
Cheers
Eddie


----------



## ewg963 (Jan 30, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> distant.star said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


+100000


----------



## ewg963 (Jan 30, 2014)

dude said:


> My 1DX will arrive tomorrow. I can't wait 12 months to hope to get a camera that I need now. I am stoked!


You should be... enjoy!!!


----------



## dude (Jan 30, 2014)

ewg963 said:


> dude said:
> 
> 
> > My 1DX will arrive tomorrow. I can't wait 12 months to hope to get a camera that I need now. I am stoked!
> ...



Best camera I have ever used. I really wondered if having a 5Diii was going to set me up for a less excited feeling. Not the case. While both cameras seem to give me same photo quality, there is no doubt AI Servo is a MONSTER on the 1DX. 12 FPS where 10 out of 12 frames are sharp, wow!

Too many features to name but I wish my 5Diii could save settings to the card. Biggest complaint against the 5diii now.


----------



## ewg963 (Jan 30, 2014)

dude said:


> ewg963 said:
> 
> 
> > dude said:
> ...


Hello Dude,
Wow you have both? Did you get a chance to put the DX through its paces in low light shooting yet?


----------



## dude (Jan 30, 2014)

Yes I do. Very fortunate. I have put it through a high school basketball game so I will allow that to qualify as poor light albeit not a dark setting. 

Autofocus is amazing. Quality of images seen from my 5Diii and 1DX are very similar. A little less noise on the 1DX files but nothing I would classify as amazing.




ewg963 said:


> dude said:
> 
> 
> > ewg963 said:
> ...


----------



## ewg963 (Jan 30, 2014)

dude said:


> Yes I do. Very fortunate. I have put it through a high school basketball game so I will allow that to qualify as poor light albeit not a dark setting.
> 
> Autofocus is amazing. Quality of images seen from my 5Diii and 1DX are very similar. A little less noise on the 1DX files but nothing I would classify as amazing.
> 
> ...


Hi Dude,
Thank you for the input... I usually shoot concerts in small dark venues. My 5D Mark II hunts for a focal point and I end up missing the shot I want  I know I'm speaking to the choir. I wish you all the best with your cameras.    

Cheers Eddie.


----------



## RichM (Feb 3, 2014)

I recently rented a 1DX for an event (outdoor pond hockey tournament in single digit temperatures), as I've been dying to try it one. It was even more impressive than I had expected. I'm used to my 7d and 5d3, and this just completely blew them away. At that price, I guess it should. I'm looking forward to seeing what the 1DX replacement is, only because I want a discounted 1DX ;-)

1) the autofocus, once I figured it out, was spot on
2) controls were awesome, right where they should be and very intuitive 
3) it felt "lighter" than my 7d with grip (was it?)
4) stunning image quality

It truly "hurt" when I had to send it back.

P.S. big shout out to the folks at lensrentals.com - it was my first rental from them - fantastic service and I'll definitely use them again


----------



## RGomezPhotos (Feb 3, 2014)

I played with a 1DX and it was impressive. It really is a good jump from the 5DIII in almost every way. Except for image quality at most ISO levels. Though, I could only justify one if most of my income came from photography. Not yet.


----------

